# Mortified, Gutted, Besides Myself



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

I've picked up my first stone chip at 3300 miles (we are talking big here 3ml left to right) Near side rear flange locking wheel nut height). All the stuff on the front has just indented the plastic without removing paint (clever Japanese rubber paint).

Ideas to fix this are......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

On a white car ???


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

yes storm white


----------

